# Savage Smokeless Powder Muzzleloader



## aragorn1 (Mar 21, 2012)

What opinions do you guys and gals have of this weapon?  I know Savage quit producing it.  I have seen pics on the web where the weapon has blown up upon firing.  Savage and others claim the weapon was overloaded(too much smokeless powder).  I like the idea that it is easier to clean and maintain than blackpowder, but I would not want to be injured if the weapon is truly flawed.


----------



## 2bbshot (Mar 21, 2012)

The savage ml is a fine weapon. By far the most accurate and easily maintained muzzleloader I've ever used. That being said its not for everyone. Smokeless powder is nothing to play with you have to be very careful on using proper amounts of recommended powder. Overloading or using the wrong powder could cause major problems. Know your powder and weigh each charge properly.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 21, 2012)

I shoot savage smokeless muzzleloading rifles and I build smokeless muzzleloaders as well, as long as you keep your mind in the game they and you are safe.
I have a savage .50cal that I'am thinking about getting rid of if interested.


----------



## aragorn1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tks, killitgrillit.  I am not ready to buy yet, just doing research, I am torn between a crossbow and a muzzleloader.  I know I have much greater range with the muzzleloader, but I can use the crossbow more as during archery season.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2012)

I just don't see the point, myself, honestly. Nothing like black powder smoke, and I just don't see that muzzleloaders are that hard to clean to begin with. Doesn't take me any longer to clean a front-stuffer than a regular rifle.


----------



## miles58 (Mar 24, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just don't see the point, myself, honestly. Nothing like black powder smoke, and I just don't see that muzzleloaders are that hard to clean to begin with. Doesn't take me any longer to clean a front-stuffer than a regular rifle.



You got that one right!  In forty years of messing with them I have yet to suffer through the heartbreak and tedium of getting the copper out.  IMO they clean much easier and faster than my CF rifles and it doesn't matter what kind of powder I burn when it comes to cleaning ease. with the M/L guns, all of them are still easier than cleaning a CF gun.

Dave


----------



## Ga Waters (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm with NCHILLBILLY and Dave, cleaning is just part of the activity and I enjoy it.Love messin with that ml on the range or in the swamp. Nothing like it.


----------



## Washington95 (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been shooting bp for many years.  Personally don't like that it can rust your gun BEFORE you can clean it the same day!!!  I still have two bp only guns but won't shoot anything but the savage.


----------



## aragorn1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Washington95 said:


> I've been shooting bp for many years.  Personally don't like that it can rust your gun BEFORE you can clean it the same day!!!  I still have two bp only guns but won't shoot anything but the savage.



Thats what I am talking about!!!  I hate rust too!!!!


----------



## miles58 (Mar 26, 2012)

Back in the fifties there used to be a Dupont PB powder that was equivalent to FFF of FF as I remember.  I used to load it in 3" brass .410s and it worked well and didn't promote rust.  The currently available PB is different I believe.  The current crop of blackpowder alternatives are so good and so clean that no one should ever  have to use corrosive powders again.  

Dave


----------



## Washington95 (Apr 14, 2012)

If I remember correctly, and someone can correct me if I get it wrong, Randy Wakeman got some of the last of these and had them for sale???  Might be gone by now.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Apr 14, 2012)

I am like NChillbilly and miles58! What is the poiny.I always thought the purpose of a muzzleloader was to "keep the old days and ways alive" an true blackpowder was the fuel for muzzleloaders. I have been shooting black for over 50 years without any problems. It requires less work to " properly clean " a muzzlzloader than the "clean shooting smokeless" center- fire modern guns. No bore brushes, solvent, scrubbing, copper remover, electronic cleaner, just ramrod, jag patch, soapy water!


----------

